# Identification Please, Plenty Of Photos To Help



## Robertriley (Jun 29, 2016)

I've had this for around 6 years (since I started collecting) and would love to know who the manufacture is.  Here's a bunch of photos and if you need more, I'll take them.  I added a poll just for fun.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jun 29, 2016)

The tube joint connections remind me of Colson.


----------



## Nickinator (Jun 30, 2016)

Its miami.

Nick.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jun 30, 2016)

Ah yes! Nick you hit it dead on! Hercules construction, radius dropouts, possibly late teens early 20s? Very hard to find Miami info. Great bike!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jun 30, 2016)

Westfield built?


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 30, 2016)

miami. Looks like they grabbed a frame off the shelf or used up old frames and added the badge to it.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 30, 2016)

Looks powdercoated too. Yum


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 30, 2016)

It's painted not Powder Coated.


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 30, 2016)

redline1968 said:


> miami. Looks like they grabbed a frame off the shelf or used up old frames and added the badge to it.



So, you think the badge doesn't belong?


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 30, 2016)

Nickinator said:


> Its miami.
> 
> Nick.



It looks like the frame yo have but had to tell from this small photo


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 30, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> It's painted not Powder Coated.




You really can't tell the difference sometimes


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 30, 2016)

I'm just going to throw it together with parts that I pick up here and there and ride it.


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 30, 2016)

Confushus says Westfield built Miami. Not going to point to merkel but there is a bottle cap hole.  Possibly this frame was a quick fix for the badged bike off the shelf for a special order? Fork looks like schwinn or Colson.  Too me it shows that nothing is set in stone when identifying a bike. Variations exist and should alway be considered when trying to id a bike.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jun 30, 2016)

I do remember reading about Merkels. They have an offset crank hanger correct?


----------

